# Magazine Interior Artistry



## Roy1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a view of Interzone's interior in Montsamu's "Brief video survey of new color interiors for Interzone" Interzone is a brother, or sister, publication to Black Static


----------



## Roy1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is a link to interior art in Black Static 17. The images can be expanded.
93


----------



## Roy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is a link to interior art in Interzone 229. The images  can be expanded.
153


----------



## Roy1 (Jul 30, 2010)

The interior art of Black Static 18. On-sale date August 13th. The magazine celebrates its 3rd birthday with this issue.

Some layout images along with interior illustrations. Any comments?
228


----------



## Roy1 (Oct 2, 2010)

In Black Static 19 - link will lead to current issue so, until December 2010, 
Interior Artistry by Dave Senecal, Richard Wagner, Ben Baldwin and Daniele Serra


424


----------



## Roy1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Interior artwork from Interzone 231 due out 12th Nov.
4 interior artists are Dave Senecal, Richard Wagner, Ben Baldwin and Warwick Fraser-Coombe.

524


----------



## Roy1 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Black  Static 20*'s main cover image comes from *Darren Winter*'s art for *Ray Cluley*'s story At Night, When the  Demons Come. The longest story in the issue is a collaborative venture;  The Compartments of Hell by *Paul Meloy & Sarah Pinborough*. Set  calendars for December 12.


This is how it will look in the magazine.
632


----------

